# What a deal



## arkwood (Oct 22, 2006)

Fellow wood workers, I have been away from the forum for a while and wanted to share some info. I may be sharing old news but felt it is worth mentioning.
Holbren is clearing out some dado bits They are selling a set of two bits for 2.00. These are undersized plywood bits. One is 15/32 and the other 23/32.
The 23/32 is correct size, just marked wrong in container. The 15/32 is 1/128 off ; I think I can live with that. I received 6 sets (12 bits) for 13.95. I was surprised when they arrived, each two bits in a wooden box. Again , sorry if this is old news or if in the wrong forum. Let's make some sawdust.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up...


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks from me, too.


----------



## gregharabedian (Feb 22, 2009)

That is quite interesting to know...


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I have 3 sets coming. Thanks for the headsup.


----------



## WoodBrewer (Mar 4, 2009)

Ty.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

They sold out in 2 days.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

Here's set ,it's not as good as the one above but it's at a great price for all 3 plywood bits 

http://www.grizzly.com/products/h5559


========


----------



## marks (Feb 3, 2009)

many thanks


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I should have got two sets! They are just what I needed for a job!

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

arkwood said:


> I was surprised when they arrived, each two bits in a wooden box.


Me, too. They were in a box made for three with the 3rd one missing. Really sorry I didn't double up as the smaller one in particular is very handy and at a buck each you can hardly go wrong !

Cheers

Peter


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> HI Guys
> 
> Here's set ,it's not as good as the one above but it's at a great price for all 3 plywood bits
> 
> ...


Down to $11.95 now!


----------

